# The many colors of Fjords... (yet all dun)



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

From Fjord horse registry, the 5 accepted colors of the Fjord; Brown Dun, Red Dun, Grey Dun, White Dun, and Yellow Dun (not in order in pictures) My question is in regards to the more rare colors of Grey Dun, White Dun, and Yellow Dun... is the grey dun just grulla (black dun)? and the reason they look different than say a grulla quarter horse, is that pangare is affecting the coat as well, causing the differences in appearance? And why would grey dun be so rare? Or is it likely that agouti is present in the majority of the breed population, making it nearly impossible for a black (no agouti) with dun?


















Also, what is causing "white dun and yellow dun" (as NFHR calls them) is it just the cream gene acting or is there another gene in play specifically with Fjords? From my understanding, the Fjords most common colors are Brown (bay) dun and red dun. 

They certainly don't go into much detail, and seems white dun and yellow dun lump all cream (white) and double cream (yellow) dilutes together under the same names no matter the base color? Is that what I am understanding?

Here is their page explaining the 5 acceptable colors The Norwegian Fjord Horse Registry


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dun can act on any color fjords have the same base colors and cream from the looks of it. I imagine the pangre is like you said giving the extra lightening effect. My colt jet is most likely brown based yet he becomes a coppery orange color with the pangre.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm interested in what the others have to say I don't know a lot about fjords. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a special place in my heart for Fjords  The people I used to work for have Fjords and I would say that 99% of those I have seen were just regular brown/bay dun. The only other colors I had seen were only a few red dun and one gorgeous modern type grey dun stallion (although they called him "silver dun") I was looking through pictures and came across a picture of a grey dun and it re-sparked my curiosity, which led me here.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love Fjords, those grey duns especially are so pretty. I'd be very interested in learning more about their color genetics too, hopefully someone will pop on here and have some information on that.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I too am interested in a color experts take on the fjord colors. I own a gra dun fjord and it's interesting to see his color compared to other gra duns


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Also don't forget about Kvit Fjords


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Brown Dun = bay + dun 
Red Dun = chestnut + dun 
Grey Dun = black + dun 
Yellow Dun = palomino + dun
White Dun = buckskin + dun
Kvit = double cream + dun
(I think!)


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

kvit? Isn't that like a cremello?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Fjords carry cream. In the terms used by every other breed, their color options consist of 

Grullo
Red dun
Bay dun
Palomino dun
Buckskin dun
Cremello dun
Perlino dun
Smoky black dun
Smoky cream dun

The reason behind gra dun, yellow dun, and white dun being so rare is because they were just bred specifically to be brown dun. Similarly to the way Friesians were bred to be only black and had white markings bred out. 

There hasn't been enough testing on Fjords specifically to figure out why their version of dun is different than every other breed (mostly the frosting on the mane and tail, along with the low leg marking, but some of that is caused by pangare).

Also, there has been Fjords tested at UC Davis as Dd, so theoretically, you can have a non-dun Fjord. The chances of it happening are very rare, however, due to the way they've been bred specifically to be duns.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the only picture of a non-dun Fjord I have found:









However, I am waiting for someone to respond to me because I accidentally found a picture of a Fjord I suspect might be non-dun. I asked for more pictures so I'll wait and see.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Neat looking horse!! I can't wait to see the other one!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

How interesting. I'd never heard of a Fjord who didn't carry Dun before.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

^ A research from UC Davis told me they've tested registered Fjords who are Dd so non dun Fjords are completely possible. This was right after the test came out so I have no idea if they've tested any Fjords who tested dd.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> How interesting. I'd never heard of a Fjord who didn't carry Dun before.


It's probably about as rare as a chestnut Friesian, but with those, there have been a handful shown and documented so a google search will bring up pictures. Fjords, not so much. 

By the way, I did get a response back about the other Fjord. Turns out he is not full Fjord. He does still look like a normal dun horse, but he is not the color of a traditional brown dun horse. This is him:
This is the horse I take care of, Milou. He's such a sweetie - Imgur


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Some great info!!

From my understanding, any Fjord that is not dun does not qualify for registration, and I think the Kvit Fjords are denied registration as well? So if there are any out there, they lack registration. 

I wish I had pictures of the Fjords I worked with on my computer, alas, that was before digital cameras, and I only have prints. I will maybe try and scanning them. They were all traditional brown dun. 

So is it still kind of a mystery what exactly causes Fjords to have a distinct type/color of dun? Or is it the pangare?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think Kvit duns are not eligible for registration because it's so frowned upon. The registry is extremely strict so I doubt they'd allow a non-dun unless it was gelded or spayed and even then might be a pain. I called them about my Fjord getting registered since I have very little information. All I got back was that I could send UC Davis a DNA sample and see if they could find anything (which I have to call back and double check that they would even do that without any names of parents.. ) but if she's any sort of inbred, she's out. 

And pangare could be responsible for the lower points on the legs, but as far as I know there hasn't been enough testing to figure out what is different about them to cause such a light body color and mane and tail frosting.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to ride an uls Fjord. His primitive marks were so faint I didn't realize he was a Fjord at first.


----------

